# Tell me about this bottle  Sir Robert Burnett London dry gin.



## taramcl (Jul 7, 2014)

I Found this bottle recently digging through some old junk. I am wondering if it is worth anything and a little about it. I tried doing some internet searching only to find there was nothing there. Any help would be delightful


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2014)

Other discussion.http://www.antique-bottle...n-Dry-Gin-m654914.aspx


----------

